
Phoenix: LiveView - tosh
https://github.com/phoenixframework/phoenix_live_view
======
DanielDent
I have been eagerly waiting for this ever since I saw Chris McCord's demo.
Having this become tightly integrated into the Phoenix framework will be game
changing.

I think there are a large number of use cases for which this completely
obviates the need to build a SPA. That's a huge time savings, and also makes
for a faster cycle time as an app gets iterated upon/redesigned. The cost
implications are massive.

In many circumstances I think it will also be a better user experience than a
SPA -- e.g. this avoids "cold start" performance issues for a user's first
page.

Thanks for the hard work Chris, José & team. Elixir & Phoenix are a joy to use
while also being incredibly powerful/productive.

------
aitchnyu
I cant help comparing it to ancient stateful Java web apps which were a pain
to use. What is different this time so that it can outdo the hard-won victory
of stateless servers over stateful servers?

The apps I know were:

1\. Freezes and needing a refresh/logout after the server-side "actor" or
connection fails.

2\. Refresh won't actually work, you need to login again.

3\. Neither does back/forward, hence the big warnings not to hit back button,
for example in a paginated list. Hitting back makes it freeze.

4\. Extreme latency.

5\. No shareable urls or hyperlinks possible, two tabs in same browser will
sync with each other.

~~~
josevalim
Hi aitchnyu, just a heads up that someone linked to your (excellent) questions
in the ElixirForum and I have replied to them there:
[https://elixirforum.com/t/phoenix-liveview-is-now-
live/20889...](https://elixirforum.com/t/phoenix-liveview-is-now-
live/20889/73)

------
namelosw
Been looking forward it for quite a while. For those guys who don't like SPA
and JavaScript, this could be a great way of bring back rails MVC development
experience while keeping some pros of SPA.

------
ashton314
There goes my free time this weekend…

------
elcritch
Exciting! There’s a number of cases where this’d be handy. Can’t wait to try
it out.

~~~
mstg
I agree. Even though we're all in on React, it's good to see some change for
once, and Phoenix just looks better and better overall. Makes me wanna try it
"for real"

~~~
elcritch
It’ll be interesting to see how people use it. So many use cases where you
could benefit from low overhead real-time updates. I also wonder if anyone
can/would figure out a way to run React or Vue style components in Phoenix
with this. Theoretically it should be possible. :-)

------
Scarbutt
In practice (versus running it in your laptop) wouldn't latency be a big
bottleneck here?

~~~
sfusato
Check the demos here (look at the snake game regarding latency concerns):
[https://dockyard.com/blog/2018/12/12/phoenix-liveview-
intera...](https://dockyard.com/blog/2018/12/12/phoenix-liveview-interactive-
real-time-apps-no-need-to-write-javascript)

Or look at the ElixirConf keynote:
[https://youtu.be/Z2DU0qLfPIY?t=2503](https://youtu.be/Z2DU0qLfPIY?t=2503)
(the video starts at 41:43 showcasing a cool demo where you would expect the
latency to be a bottleneck, yet it's not)

